# new mini/horse owner



## m-mini (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello,

My name is Mike from Ohio. I grow up on a dairy farm and never really likes horse's, because they where jumpy compared to cattle. I always said I would NEVER own a horse. Well I have a 2 year old daughter now and she is in love with horses. I was browsing the web one day and found a local mini farm. I said we would JUST go look.

Well, I fell in love with those little guys. The ones we looked at where not jumpy at all. The one rubbed against my daughter and she screamed. The mini, didnt even flinch.

We bought one and we need all the help we can get. If you have any suggestions please let me know. He is 8 months old, we are going to have him geilded asap.

Thanks


----------



## SHANA (Oct 13, 2010)

You sound like my husband. He is a dairy farmer, not a horse person, but he has fallen in love with the minis. Just a note, minis are like potato chips, you can't just have one.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome Mike from central Arizona!!! LOL, no kidding about the 'you cant have just one'. You came to the right place!


----------



## ruffian (Oct 13, 2010)

You've certainly come to the right place! Congratulions on entering the wonderful world of horses. There is so much great information here, and so many smart folks who know the answers to just about any questions.

Kudoes to you for choosing to geld your little guy. Many folks jump right into breeding just because they have a colt and a filly.

You do know you won't end up with JUST one, right????


----------



## barnbum (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome! Okay--advice? Learn what to feed him--minis can't always handle too much grass. And make him mind every minute. I read that every minute you are with your horse, it's a lesson. Very important, especially with a wee one around.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome! and the saying is right "You can't have just one" I have 3 and more to come



You have come to the right place! You will get a TON of info!


----------



## m-mini (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome......

We are already talking about getting another one and we have only had this one, 3 days.lol

I was going to get a goat to keep him company for now.

I will post pics, this weekend.

Are there any mini groups in Ohio?

I just cant believe how easy going he is. He does have some moments, but he is still a baby.

He does not mind having his feet cleaned.

My daughter calls him, baby horsey.


----------



## m-mini (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's a couple newbe questions

What is driving?

How do you brake a little horse to ride?


----------



## liltnt (Oct 13, 2010)

Mini driving is training your horse to pull you in a cart. Not reccommended till they are at least three years old. But is alot of fun. Also these little guys cant take much weight on their back so its better not to overload them, I believe most here believe not more than 40 lbs and that depends on how big he gets. Again its best to wait till they are three as they are still growing. But that doesnt mean you cant start training them in the mean time.

Welcome to the forum from So Calif. and the wonderful world of Mini. horses.


----------



## Mominis (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Mike and welcome to the forum! Glad you are here! Before you buy a goat for your mini, I just wanted to let you know what I found out when I was thinking of doing the same for Shake (my gelding)...the goats will chew manes and tails. For me, that's a HUGE no-no! So, we just bought another horse for him instead



I hope you do the same!


----------



## Reble (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome Mike from Ontario Canada 

Yes, another mini would be better than a goat.

Need to give a colt, foal feed along with hay

Need to get their feet done and worming every 4 - 6 weeks.

Do not use Quest or Bute better to use Ivermectin wormer and Banamine

Have patients, and short learning lessons.

Good Luck, you will learn a lot here,

others may have more suggestions for you.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations on your new special boy!! Hope he has already become a wonderful family member. This is a wonderful place to learn, and you too will find out it is an awesome group of people! Welcome


----------



## Sandee (Oct 13, 2010)

At 8 months old, he still needs to be wormed every 4 to 6 weeks. Did the people that you bought him from tell you anything about worming - as in what they used or how often? If not, then I'd start with something mild like fenbendazole which is the chemical name -- it is sold under the names Panacur or Safeguard. Then follow up about 4 weeks later with something containing ivermectin (chemical name). Zimectin gold contains ivermectin and will also work on tapeworms. Just try to be as acurate as possible on how much he weighs. (Sometimes a vet will let you use the dog scale. Or there is a formula on this forum, I believe in the "Best of....forum") No, there is no easy way to tell if they have worms (vet has to test poo) -- just figure that all horses in general have them.

If you want to experience driving or even showing the minis, you might want to look at getting an older more experienced mini for now. Then you can work with your "baby horse" and teach him as he grows. They are loads of fun to teach things to and they learn very easily. I started working with my filly at around 6-8 months on learning to perform obstacle things ...turn on the haunches, pivot on the forehand, back up. These teach them to listen to you and be your partner and they help build good muscle tone too. Leading nicely and whoa are very important. You'll have a blast.


----------



## little lady (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of miniature horses! Being new to miniatures(since last August), but from a life time with full sized horses, before I purchased my first mini I read and researched anything and everything I could about them and have found...the hardest thing for me is feeding them. They don't need near as much as *they* think *they *do and over feeding them is quite easy and will lead to serious problems. Since you have a foal they do need more of a *quality* feed since they are growing. Fresh water is very important also. Good rotation worming is also very important as well as regular hoof trimmings. If you check on lilbeginnings there is a section at the top of this page "miniature horse breeders connect" then go to your state of Ohio and you may be able to locate helpful folks there, you may also want to look for a Ohio Miniature horse group and of course you have already found one of the most helpful places lilbeginnings!!



So bring on the questions and be sure to share a pic of your new mini!!!


----------



## m-mini (Oct 13, 2010)

WOW, you people are very helpful. I belong to other forums for my business and other hobies and the people on there are stuckup.

My wife thinks it is funny seeing a 230 lbs guy hugging a tiny horse. But you just cant help not to hug them. lol


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of minis! I wish you lived closer to Connecticut because I have the perfect, older, "beginner" mini looking for a home! You can put very young children on her back and lead them around and then slightly older children can lead HER around.

For your 8 month old mini, I think of them over their first winter as if they are teenage boys - they are growing and need LOTS more feed than you think they will. (Read feed bags). By the next spring assuming they have been fed well over the winter, they can likely get by on proportionately less food (just like humans beyond a certain age!). And please don't rely on visual checks of their condition as they can look fat with all that winter fur. I have seen people clip minis in the spring and find they have ribs showing (or worse).

You will be amazed to learn all the things you can do with your mini(s) and the different ways they will bring your family joy.


----------



## m-mini (Oct 13, 2010)

What things can we do with a mini? I can not ride him, my daugther can after he has been broke to ride.

We have a dog that we use to take to nursing homes to visit people that live there. I would like to do that with our mini.


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Visiting nursing homes is one of the things you can do with a mini. There are a lot of photos on our website of other things you can do - driving (many types), jumping, trail obstacles, other types of therapy/youth programs/4-H work. Just for starters....


----------



## m-mini (Oct 14, 2010)

the swiming photos are cool. We have a pond, I might try that next year..


----------



## m-mini (Oct 14, 2010)

when should I keep our mini in the barn and let him out? He does not have a big area outside. it is only 16x16. we are going to fence in large are in the spring.

I see alot of people with big horses, leave there horses in the barn almost all the time.

Iam use to cows, we leave them out all the time and they come in whenever they want.


----------



## justjinx (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome from south central Wisconsin! jennifer


----------



## sedeh (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and to mini ownership!!

Mini's are still horses. They're herd animals so like companionship. Mine are out in groups in dry lot/pastures most of the time. The only ones that get stuck in the barn are the show minis and when mares are in to foal. Even then they get lots of turnout time. You do have to watch how much grass they get, they can have problems with laminitis and founder. Dry lot areas are wonderful which is what I do mostly. Talk to the people you bought him from and find out what he was used to. Just remember he is a horse and not a lap dog!




Good luck with him.


----------



## supaspot (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Mike and a warm welcome from the midlands of Ireland , I just know youre going to love it here !

pics asap please


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2010)

As you've said you've had cows (do you still have them?)... Another big difference; horses can NOT tolerate moldy, musty, dusty hay it'll bring on respiratory problems and colic, so be sure the horse hay is the cleanest you have (no dust, must or mold). [For minis, usually nice clean, not-too-coarse stemmed grass hay with maybe a little alfalfa mixed in (dairy-quality alfalfa would be too rich for a minis, well most horses for that matter). I don't have many choices around here, just crested wheatgrass and brome for grass hay, but if you can get it Timothy and Orchardgrass are good grass hays for minis.]

Edited to add: it really is hard to stop at one... I've had saddle horses for over 20 years, still have two; got into minis in 2005. I bought my first in Jan 2005, my second came a couple months later, numbers three and four that fall, and I think I've bought (or raised) one just about every year since and now I have 10 and want more.


----------



## Tab (Oct 14, 2010)

Congratulations! If you geld him his temperament should stay very gentle



Minis do well on grass (not dusty or moldy) hay and a few cups of 12% protein equine grain a day. Fresh water and mineral salt. A mini needs to be dewormed every 6-8 weeks. He needs his hooves trimmed every 4-8 weeks. This is going to probably sound stupid and redundant, but the equine digestive system is very different than cattle. You can kill a horse by feeding him anything fermented or too high in protein (haylage/silage and corn are out!). Their digestive system is much more delicate than cattle. I suggest getting a book on vet care and minis and just be careful about their feed.

Minis are wonderful. I've cared for just about every type of animal out there (except for pigs and llamas) and horses are easily my favorite



Most are just so curious, loving, and willing to please!

PS I don't have time to read replies, sorry if any of this has already been said!


----------



## wingnut (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm married to a former farmer myself (no dairy, just crops). He was just like you when it came to his thoughts on horses. So you can imagine my complete shock when HE was the one who first brought up the idea of bringing a miniature horse home!

That was February 2009. We brought our first girl home (10 months) in April 2009. Our 11 yr old mare came home in May 2009. Our first weanling filly (you have weanling colt) came home in August 2009 and our second weanling filly in October 2009.

We're out of stall space so we're done for the time being.

I learned everything of use and importance on these boards!! If your intention is to do take the best possible care of your new guy, then you'll receive insanely amazing support here!

It could (should?) be 3-5 years before your guy is ready to be ridden reliably by a young child. By then your daughter will be 6 or 7? The timeline may not work out so well there. Keep that in mind as you move forward. Do you have any ideas on how large he will be? What were his dam's or sire's measurements? I'm not an expert but I know I wouldn't put a child whose feet dangle below the horses belly on its back.

Be warned, feeding is probably the hardest part for us utterly green newbies at horse ownership. There are dozens and dozens of different opinions on the subject! And you have the added issue of these guys being small so it's easy to find yourself on one extreme or the other (too much food, not enough food).

Find a good vet. Find a good farrier. Read, read, research, research, and read some more.

My husband loves our girls and gets tickled by them as much as anyone in our house. They are amazing little creatures. Far surpassing anything I ever imagined.

P.S. I only stall the youngest 3 of our 4 when the weather is just awful. While snowing is a no brainer. Rain is another matter. During the summer, I didn't push to do it as often but as the weather cools, we keep our oldest girl stalled. She'll stay out in the weather and get chilled. Its simply easier to keep her inside and dry. We're having a really cool wet day today here in Maryland, so she's stalled. The other three have access to the other stall (right next to the other one) and will likely spend their day huddled together napping and eating hay. During our multiple blizzards last year, they spent days stalled together, until the storms were over and we could clear out the paddock.


----------



## m-mini (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is a couple more questions, since horses are so different then my cattle.

1. Do I need a hay net?

2. Do I put feed in container and put it on ground or should I raise it up, so he does not have to bend over so far??

3. how about snacks? apples, carrots, ?????


----------



## wingnut (Oct 14, 2010)

m-mini said:


> Here is a couple more questions, since horses are so different then my cattle.
> 
> 1. Do I need a hay net?
> 
> ...


Me again!

We tried hay nets but quickly learned that its too easy for them to potentially get "caught up" in them, posing a risk for injury. We bought two metal/iron traditional hay corner racks and hung them lower than you would for a normal horse. Some here use "hay snackers" which is a special feed bag with small opening that the horses (even large ones) have to work at to get the hay out. I can't remember the actual name though or what link to use to find them.

We also use buckets on bucket hooks. 3 of our four are aggressive eaters and will dump their buckets every time if given a chance. Hanging them helps minimize this.

Snacks are fun but you need to keep in mind the idea of an overall daily caloric intake. Kept in check, snacking is not a bad thing. Constant over-snacking can become a problem.


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2010)

m-mini said:


> Here is a couple more questions, since horses are so different then my cattle.
> 
> 1. Do I need a hay net?
> 
> ...


One thing to mention, horses seem to live by "Murphy's Law", if something can go wrong, often it will, so...

1. No, you don't need a hay net, and as the holes are rather large on most hay nets, a mini could potentially get a hoof hung up and hurt itself, so I'd probably pass on the hay net. [i've made a couple feed bunks for my minis out of 1x6s and 2x4s, just a ground level box essentially, it works decently, although, they do tend to toss the hay out to eat the leaves and small stuff that fall to the bottom. And, I also used a small cracked water tub for hay, Misty likes to stand in it while she eats.]

2. Just feed grain at ground level out of one of those nice feed pans (either the rubber or plastic work, the no-tip variety are nice, the kind I get are called "low pan", they are supposed to be no tip, but I have a couple that can tip them). Like this one at Horse.com http://www.horse.com/item/fortiflex-low-pan-3-gallon-black/SLT901472/

3. As most minis are easy keepers, keep snacks to a minimum, but apples and carrots are both acceptable treats (sometimes they are an acquired taste), you'll have to cut up the apple and the carrot (unless you get the mini carrots, but even then you might want to cut in half length-wise).


----------



## m-mini (Oct 14, 2010)

Heres a question.. How the heck did horse's live in the wild???? It seems if the wind blows the wrong way, they get sick. Just asking??


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2010)

m-mini said:


> Heres a question.. How the heck did horse's live in the wild???? It seems if the wind blows the wrong way, they get sick. Just asking??


Many domestic horses probably wounldn't do well out in the wild, especially minis, however most do just fine.

Horses evolved as trickle feeders to be constantly on the move eating small amounts (of plain prairie grasses and browse) throughout the whole day, then along comes man and domesticates them, throws them in a small paddock/pen or pasture and feeds them 2-3 larger meals a day (grain, high quality hay, high quality grass, etc); domesticated horses haven't evolved from their wild cousins much and most would do better (digestive health wise) with a constant supply of good forage.


----------



## m-mini (Oct 14, 2010)

That makes sense. Like alot of other animals. I do know some people that do have horses out with there cattle and they only eat grass and hay and have been doing that for many years.


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2010)

m-mini said:


> That makes sense. Like alot of other animals. I do know some people that do have horses out with there cattle and they only eat grass and hay and have been doing that for many years.


I know people who put their saddle horses out with the cows, and they do fine, we don't for two reasons... We don't want the horses harassing the cows with calves (sometimes the hroses get bored, just don't want to risk it) and we tried putting a couple horses out with the bulls on winter pasture, but the one gelding kept the bulls away from the water tank, so it didn't work. And, come winter, the cows get mostly alfalfa hay, the horses get mostly grass hay (or they get too fat, especially our geldings). I wouldn't put minis out with cows due to the size difference, get a grumpy old cow on the fight, a mini wouldn't have a chance.


----------



## m-mini (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, we are not putting our mini with the cattle. They have over 75 acreas to rome in, sometimes we dont see them for days. We are keeping the mini close to the house. We built him his own barn and pasture area.

I was just asking, I know NOTHING about horses. My aunt raises race horses that sell for over $50,000 each. But we dont really talk to her. So I cant ask her any questions. She is her own world. lol


----------



## Mominis (Oct 14, 2010)

I think most of us have relatives like that, Mike. lol

There are some great horse management books out there that are written for children, like "My First Pony" and several others. They may help you too. Another good book resource is the USPC Manual of Horsemanship. Start with the D level and work your way up through C, B, HA and A (HA and A are one book, or they were a million years ago when I worked with them). USPC is a group for young riders that stresses the importance of horsemanship and not just riding. They are greatly informative, though they can be a pretty dry read, so they will be more for you than for your daughter, depending on her age. But you will learn A LOT from them. I'm sure others here will have good book titles to share that may be really kid-friendly. I don't have children in the conventional sense, I have what many on here call "fur-babies." lol 2 dogs, 3 cats, and 2 FANTASTIC miniature horses.


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2010)

Having cows, you may have come across livestock books from Storey Publishing, I've found two of their horse books quite good: Storey's Guide to Feeding Horses (I believe there is now a new edition, my copy is several years old) and Storey's Guide to Raising Horses. [i didn't care for their training book.]


----------



## m-mini (Oct 14, 2010)

chandab said:


> Having cows, you may have come across livestock books from Storey Publishing, I've found two of their horse books quite good: Storey's Guide to Feeding Horses (I believe there is now a new edition, my copy is several years old) and Storey's Guide to Raising Horses. [i didn't care for their training book.]



Thanks, I just looked it up and ordered the feeding one. I would not worry so much about every little detail , but if anything would happen to this horse, my daughter and wife would be crushed.


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2010)

m-mini said:


> Thanks, I just looked it up and ordered the feeding one. I would not worry so much about every little detail , but if anything would happen to this horse, my daughter and wife would be crushed.


It might not be a mini specific book, but I think its a good basic equine nutrition book.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome Mike! I hope this forum will help you get to know Minis...and Mini People!





Here is a book suggestion for you (written by our very own forum's "Marty"): book


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 15, 2010)

The book Miniature Horses: A Veterinary Guide for Owners and Breeders by Rebecca L. Frankeny, VMD is an excellent resource. It covers care, feeding, diseases, poisonous plants, and other miniature-specific ailments.


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 15, 2010)

m-mini said:


> Heres a question...How the heck did horse's live in the wild??? It seems if the wind blows the wrong way, they get sick. Just asking?


Actually, horses, if cared for properly, are very hardy compared to other livestock species. I have owned many, many horses of various breeds over the last 22 years and I have only had three sick horses and all three got sick DIRECTLY after I brought them home (so they were weak/sick when I bought them) and all three were not being cared for properly (they were not being fed and/or wormed properly, etc.). And, I didn't have a proper barn until the summer of 2000, before that all of my horses were outside 24 hours a day/7 days a week/365 days a year with only trees as a "windbreak" and I blanketed them when it was going to be BOTH cold AND wet at the same time.

If the horses that you know get sick when the wind blows the wrong way, they probably aren't being taken care of properly.


----------



## m-mini (Oct 15, 2010)

I got the barn and dry lot ready for our new mini. We are going tomorrow evening to get her. He was raised only a few miles down the road, but we have been going there everyday to feed him and walk him. My wife is so excited. I hope he trailers ok. I went to tractor supply today and bought all new supplies and his feed.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 15, 2010)

Congratulations on your new mini! Everyone is right - it is hard to stop at just one! In 2008 I started back in with minis after a 10 year break from them by purchasing one gelding and now I'm up to 3!

As you can see, we are in Ohio, too. Feel free to contact me if you want any help with any in-state advice. We are just west of Columbus.

I saw that you asked about local clubs. I'm not sure if anyone answered you yet, but there is the Buckeye Miniature Horse Club. You can search and find their website.

Good luck!

Barbara


----------



## m-mini (Oct 15, 2010)

CharlesFamily said:


> Congratulations on your new mini! Everyone is right - it is hard to stop at just one! In 2008 I started back in with minis after a 10 year break from them by purchasing one gelding and now I'm up to 3!
> 
> As you can see, we are in Ohio, too. Feel free to contact me if you want any help with any in-state advice. We are just west of Columbus.
> 
> ...



I will search for that. I would like to get my daughter to a show and let her watch other kids and there minis.


----------



## Dona (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Mike! Welcome to the Forum....absolutely THE best place in the world for Miniature Horse enthusiasts!




There's a wonderful group of people here who will answer any of your questions & give you great advice.

You have already been told about the Bluegrass Miniature Horse Club....but there is also an AMHA Club which covers Ohio, Indiana & Kentucky. "The Mid America Miniature Horse Club". They sponsor several very nice shows in the Tri-State area each year.

I am also from Ohio, about 25 miles north of Dayton....what part are you from?

You have already been given lots of excellent advice here. I am glad to see new owners who are serious about wanting to do the best thing for their minis...and wanting to learn all they can about the breed.





Miniature Horses are so versatile, and there are so many things you can do with them.

Show, drive, train to do tricks, share with nursing homes, schools, et., parades...the possibilites are endless!

I started out over 20 years ago, and showed quite a bit back then. I have slowed down & haven't shown in the last few years. But, I do have a lot of fun with my Minis by taking them through parades, and sharing them with children at schools and birthday parties, or the elderly at nursing homes. My little Dwarf is also a "regular" feature at a local church each year during their Christmas program.

Your little girl is very lucky to have parents who have given her the wonderful gift of growing up with Miniatures. My grandaughter started riding her Mini when she was only 6 months old (just barely able to sit up). Of course her Daddy held her on the mini while we walked it around. But, she continued to ride until she outgrew her mini at about 7 years old. It's a wonderful way to give children confidence around horses....they don't seem to be as intimidated around the little ones, like they would be around full sized horses.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/kickapoo/AnnasFirstRide.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/kickapoo/FancyAnna.jpg

I know you will have great fun with your new "Mini" adventure you are starting. If I can be of any assistance....please feel free to contact me anytime.


----------



## shlacres (Oct 16, 2010)

Just wanted to say welcome. I am from Ohio as well. Nice to meet you


----------



## Sandee (Oct 17, 2010)

I had a last minute thought that if you just bringing him home you might not have thought of a muck rake/fork. These little guys make really little poop and I've tried several forks only to find that one called the "fine-tine" fork is the best. It's made in basket form so what you pick up doesn't roll right back out. The only drawback might be that the tines are very close and large shavings or straw doesn't shake out well. But then I use the sawdust type bedding and it's great with that. I lose very little bedding.

Unless you're fortunate enough to live close to some of the people listed on this site that sell mini equipment, you'll probably have to order things over the internet. Just do a search for miniature tack or equipment and post any questions.

Have fun with your newest addition and be sure to post a picture.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 17, 2010)

I suggest that you find out what kind of feed he's been getting and keep that up (assuming it's a good feed). If/when you do need to change feed remember to change it slowly (over a period of several days) to help keep their belly from causing problems.

Oops sorry....guess I should have said "welcome" first.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh some great advice here and lots of reading material!

I think the main things with a Minis health are good quality feed, regular worming, not feeding them from the ground to avoid becoming 'sanded'(though they will clean up the crumbs they drop)and vaccines.

I leave regular white salt and the dark mineral salt for all my Minis. They use both, as needed.

Perhaps once you find a good vet in your area (I would do that and not wait for an emergency to happen first) they may be able to recommend a GOOD farrier for hoof trimming for your Mini. I have seen some just horrible, some crippling trimming jobs on Miniatures by people who decide to do it themselves or people who call themselves a farrier. Farriers are not all created equal, LOL

Sounds like you have quite a fun project ahead of you for your whole family!


----------



## Sandee (Oct 18, 2010)

HGFarm said:


> Oh some great advice here and lots of reading material!
> 
> I think the main things with a Minis health are good quality feed, regular worming, not feeding them from the ground to avoid becoming 'sanded'(though they will clean up the crumbs they drop)and vaccines.
> 
> ...


Oh, Yes Please find a good vet. Nothing against "cow people" but if they call a "cow" vet for a mini horse it's just asking for trouble.

I bred my stallion to a mini owned by a couple who had only had cows and when the madien mare delivered (all alone I might add) they had no idea what to do when she wouldn't accept the foal. Their regular vet (cow vet) told them to go get powered milk.

Long story but they lost the foal, after 9 days, because the vet didn't know enought about minis.

These are little horses but when they do get sick they go downhill so much faster than a big horse.


----------



## m-mini (Oct 19, 2010)

The vet came today, just to check our new mini out(Buckeye). He said he is doing fine and we are feeding him the right amounts. He is coming back in a month to geld him. Poor boy will lose his man hood.


----------



## chandab (Oct 19, 2010)

m-mini said:


> The vet came today, just to check our new mini out(Buckeye). He said he is doing fine and we are feeding him the right amounts. He is coming back in a month to geld him. Poor boy will lose his man hood.


Glad the vet said all was fine. And, he won't know they're missing and will be happier in the long run.


----------



## m-mini (Oct 25, 2010)

Our new mini is settleing in well. He is alot of fun. He does not like carrots or apples. My wife tought him to give kisses. LOL

*I want to thank everyone for all the help. I consider all of you a part of my family..*


----------



## CCC (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi , just thought I'd add my welcome here too ,



I'm new as well !

been reading through the posts and learning some extra things too! I also found someones post about the poo -forks funny, since I just myself found this out in the past few days! lol the little poo from the minis is WAYYY too small for the forks I have for the big horses! lol

Good luck with your mini, have fun!

oh and about the carrots and such..if they've never had them..sometimes you have to offer them a few times before they actually "know " it's food! It helps when you have a new horse in with others that already "know" they're yummy and they see them eating them


----------



## Miniature217 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi from IL





Leslie~


----------



## CyndiD (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Mike..also from Ohio..northwest of Dayton.





You will love your little horse even more when he is gelded..I have 2 geldings and they are just the BEST!! My grand-daughter shows one and is moving on to the other one in driving next year...and possibly showing a filly from this year. Lots of FUN...truly the horse for *anyone*!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 4, 2010)

Grate carrots and apples up into his grain and he will learn to love them! Ditto on the "love him better as a gelding" thing. Welcome to the wonderful world of Miniatures!!!


----------



## tea cup (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello from central Oklahoma from another Dairy person. I grew up on a Jersey dairy and showed cattle for several years. Minis are wonderful and showing is fun. Welcome.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 4, 2010)

Welcome and congrats!

Around here we call gelding "brain surgery" LOL...he will be a better pet being gelded





As far as a companion for him....if you give him lots of attention, he will be fine for a bit while you decide. Another mini is the best friend he can have. A mare can be a good choice as she will help keep his manners in check...another gelding is also a good chouice as they will play....goats can work...but sometimes goats do chew tails, girls can be very vocal when they are in heat and sometimes may "butt" small children w/ their heads if not taught good manners.

Hope you enjoy your new bay. Please share pix when you can.

Angie


----------

